# Miyamoto claims Nintendo moving away from "pathetic" passive gamers



## Krory (Aug 27, 2014)

> Nintendo is often criticized for not catering to the hardcore demographic, and Shigeru Miyamoto, beloved game designer and General Manager of Nintendo EAD, agrees the company should focus on dedicated fans. In an Edge magazine interview Miyamoto expresses his dissatisfaction with the average mindset of the passive gamer.
> 
> "[These are] the sort of people who, for example, might want to watch a movie. They might want to go to Disneyland," he begins, "Their attitude is, 'okay, I am the customer. You are supposed to entertain me.' It's kind of a passive attitude they're taking, and *to me it's kind of a pathetic thing*." He continues that, "They do not know how interesting it is if you move one step further and try to challenge yourself [with more advanced games]."
> 
> CVG points out that this is the first time a Nintendo executive has made a public statement of the company's initiative to focus less on the casual market. He also divulges this is in part to the growing popularity of the mobile division, "Fortunately, because of the spread of smart devices, people take games for granted now. It's a good thing for us, because we do not have to worry about making games something that are relevant to general people's daily lives." He confirms the DS and Wii were Nintendo's effort to "expand the gaming population," but now it seems the mobile gaming market has taken over that initiative.


----------



## Atlas (Aug 27, 2014)

Hallelujah!


----------



## Monna (Aug 27, 2014)

So no more being presented with auto-win powerups in Mario games if I were to lose two consecutive lives in a single level?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 27, 2014)

> He confirms the DS and Wii were Nintendo's effort to "expand the gaming population," but now it seems the mobile gaming market has taken over that initiative.



Did they just figure that out?


----------



## brolmes (Aug 27, 2014)

nintendo's brainless handwaving bullshit is responsible for shattered memories and shadow assassins

will not forgive

will not forget

never bought any nintendo console after the nes because their games were always just gayer in general than everybody else's.. and unless they come out with a dark mario who gets warp zoned on hallucinogenic mushrooms then i probably never will

but i doubt they'd ever do anything cool like that


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Monna (Aug 27, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> nintendo's brainless handwaving bullshit is responsible for shattered memories and shadow assassins
> 
> will not forgive
> 
> ...


Homestuck that sounds gay as fuck dude.


----------



## brolmes (Aug 27, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> Homestuck that sounds gay as fuck dude.



it could be.. what would be more controversial than making mario gay

they could have him hit rock bottom after his princess dies and just spend all his time tripping out in a shit hole apartment until half his mind is gone and luigi comes along and starts using his intoxicated state to sexually exploit him in homemade porn

all the time he'd be haunted by the princess and she'd send him on some kind of quest

she'd be like a spirit guide except mario's just wasted and she isn't real and she keeps telling him to do shit that gets him hurt and gets him into trouble and you have to decide whether to trust the hallucinations or not.. getting him to kill himself over and over will be an unavoidable part of the game

the adventure parts would happen completely in his mind and every time he dies he wakes up in the apartment with luigi's dick in his mouth or his ass

it'd be like silent hill 4 combined with max payne 1 combined with the suffering combined with  ron geromy

edit: also a dash of dead space 2.. yeah like that nicole thing


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2014)

"The thread title is rather misleading. He's not complaining about casual gamers or games; he's complaining about passive gamers & entitled gamers. He's complaining about the idea that if someone doesn't enjoy a game or finish a game, it's the games' fault for not entertaining them, when that could be true (if it's a badly created game) but it could also be the player's fault for not learning how to properly play the game or investing themselves in it.

Something like Wii Sports might be casual, but it's definitely not passive; you have to get up and move to play it and to really enjoy it, you gotta interact with some friends too.

A "core" game could easily promote a passive approach to playing with overly frequent checkpoints & respawns, heavily linear gameplay, minimal difficulty, QTEs that make it seem like you're doing a lot when you're really not, and so forth.

I daresay a lot of so-called gamers are secretly passive gamers at heart which is one of the reasons why games like Wonderful 101 have a hard time succeeding."


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2014)

The implication that Homestuck never had an SNES is bullshit.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> So no more being presented with auto-win powerups in Mario games if I were to lose two consecutive lives in a single level?



We never really had that


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> he thread title is rather misleading. He's not complaining about casual gamers or games; he's complaining about passive gamers & entitled gamers.



Uhm, I guess you didn't read the thread title... because it _says_ "passive gamers." You really need to stop this tendency of making stuff up just to spark a debate.


----------



## Monna (Aug 27, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> it'd be like silent hill 4 combined with max payne 1 combined with the suffering combined with  ron geromy


Those games are awful. Just go with a Ron Jeremy sim, can't go wrong with that.


----------



## brolmes (Aug 27, 2014)

krory said:


> The implication that Homestuck never had an SNES is bullshit.



genesis master race



Jane Crocker said:


> Those games are awful.



wat


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Did they just figure that out?



No not really. Nintendo has simply been worried about dedicated gamers dying out. So they try and kept them involved in gaming.

Lets look at the Wii for instance. It had a lot of games that while simplified, actually had depth to them. Wii sports was a very arcadey tech demo-ish kinda game with depth to it. 

The audience that jumped on the Wii went to mobile and started playing even MORE simple games rather than upgrading to more complex games, like Nintendo's games.


Look at the Wii U, they went with a more in your face approach this time. They made nintendo land. Which was even MORE arcade like, with the Nintendo franchises RIGHT in your face. Didnt work because those consumers just want easily digestable and simple shit to do in a routine manner.

AKA Passive gamers.

Passive gamers play AAA games too. Like Heavy Rain and Assassins Creed (which plays itself lol)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2014)

krory said:


> Uhm, I guess you didn't read the thread title... because it _says_ "passive gamers." You really need to stop this tendency of making stuff up just to spark a debate.





^ I stole the quote from there


----------



## Monna (Aug 27, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> wat


Guess that was a bit rude. I don't play spookys or shootans. That's fine if that is what you like.


----------



## brolmes (Aug 27, 2014)

it's the psycholomatioricalogicalistic themes of those games we'd be borrowing rather than their spooks or guns


----------



## Monna (Aug 27, 2014)

oooooooohhhhhhhh



St NightRazr said:


> Passive gamers play AAA games too. Like Heavy Rain and Assassins Creed (which plays itself lol)


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2014)

Video Games are like Toys. You have to pick them up and play with them yourself. Videogames were all about imagination in the 80's like toys were. Because they just gave you a basic idea of what the world looked like and your brain did the rest.

As games became more visual and movie like, people expect them to entertain them like movies do, its a very passive experience.

Its you entertaining yourself vs the medium entertaining you while you sit on your ass.

Which motion controls are the very opposite of lol. 

Red Steel 2 is the prime example. You had to learn to play that game and be bored before you could even start using it to entertain yourself lol.

Miyamoto prefers people who are engaged by what they're doing.


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ I stole the quote from there



It does not surprise me that you just steal your rants from other places... especially a cesspool like NeoGAF.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2014)

^ you do realize that's a post from a game developer right?


----------



## Gino (Aug 27, 2014)

Gaming has been good to me today.


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2014)

>Implying that actually makes it any better

You talk as if developers are somehow magical beings.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2014)

Well yes, we are magical beings.


----------



## brolmes (Aug 27, 2014)

gee that seems familiar


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 27, 2014)

"To me, Miyamoto was saying that it is disappointing that while gaming has become part of people's daily lives, they are not taking the next step to look for more challenging games. And also, he is saying that Nintendo doesn't need to work to make gaming more mainstream, because gaming has indeed already become mainstream, as seen by the use of smart devices for gaming. The market for gaming has indeed expanded, and therefore Nintendo themselves do not have to expand the market any more. They can instead focus on capitalizing on that market.

So he is not saying they don't need to target those consumers, but rather, that Nintendo does not need their role to be to look for ways to make gaming even more mainstream. What he wants is for the mainstream gamer to start wanting to play more challenging games."


----------



## Krory (Aug 27, 2014)

Holy shit it's like a fucking politician.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 28, 2014)

Kinda lmao.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 28, 2014)

Coming from the guys that loved to add "Win the game" features at one point, this is fucking rich.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 28, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Coming from the guys that loved to add "Win the game" features at one point, this is fucking rich.



Not to mention the guy who was hyping the shit out of Wii Music.... which had all the purpose and challenge of a beanie baby. 

I adore Miyamoto, but I would be lying if I said this didn't sound like sour grapes because the mobile gaming scene fully realized his mission statement.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 28, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Not to mention the guy who was hyping the shit out of Wii Music.... which had all the purpose and challenge of a beanie baby.
> 
> I adore Miyamoto, but I would be lying if I said this didn't sound like sour grapes because the mobile gaming scene fully realized his mission statement.



Totes.. At least the DS didn't totally alienate hardcore games, Nintendo tried to branch out, they somehow succeeded but they're going back to their roots after another goliath stomped on them.. I'll take it..


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Not to mention the guy who was hyping the shit out of Wii Music.... which had all the purpose and challenge of a beanie baby.
> 
> I adore Miyamoto, but I would be lying if I said this didn't sound like sour grapes because the mobile gaming scene fully realized his mission statement.



They could be weaponized sour grapes for all I care.

If we're going back having Nintendo's AAA quality control and non-shitty game design from a major company, I really could not care less what his motivations are.


----------



## Furious George (Aug 28, 2014)

Oh, don't get me wrong, If the sour grapes is what gets us new IP's like Splatoon and the promise of games that better utilize that fat bitch called the WiiU Gamepad, I'm all for it. Just calling it like I see it.


----------



## Kaitou (Aug 28, 2014)

So this mean my Wii U will not go to waste and Nintendo is gonna start catering to their old fanbase?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Aug 28, 2014)

About time.



Dr. Boskov Krevorkian said:


> They could be weaponized sour grapes for all I care.
> 
> If we're going back having Nintendo's AAA quality control and non-shitty game design from a major company, I really could not care less what his motivations are.



Lets hope.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 28, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Oh, don't get me wrong, If the sour grapes is what gets us new IP's like Splatoon and the promise of games that better utilize that fat bitch called the WiiU Gamepad, I'm all for it. Just calling it like I see it.



No, no.

Nintendo fucked up; but it's pretty impressive to them acknowledge it, even in a tertiary way.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 29, 2014)

Furious George said:


> Not to mention the guy who was hyping the shit out of Wii Music.... which had all the purpose and challenge of a beanie baby.
> 
> I adore Miyamoto, but I would be lying if I said this didn't sound like sour grapes because the mobile gaming scene fully realized his mission statement.



Actually its not just casual gamers he's talking about but AAA games too lol.

And the phrase he used is "Its a pity". I dont know why they translated that as "pathetic"

This was his full statement



> So I have read the full interview now. Miyamoto does indeed say exactly that, but the wider context is missing....
> 
> The interview starts with the EDGE team playing Project Guard / Project Giant Robot / Star Fox and saying they're surprised by how difficult the games are.
> 
> ...




And about Wii Music.... the irony is strong there



> You mean the game many dismissed because they weren't willing to put the smallest fraction of effort into learning what the game was about and simply did the simplest action of waggle your arms about randomly and then blame the software for their horrible attempt at music. The most hilarious thing being that it was the supposed core that did this, because it didn't fit in with in their conventions of what a music based game should be.




Miyamoto's just telling the people who refuse to try anything new,who want the game to carry them through the content so that they can see everything then just discard the game away to step out their comfort zone.Learn how to play the game and put some time into doing so. Afterall its infinitely better to enjoy playing a game for the sake of playing itself. Like children do with their toys, or people do with their books. It requires some engagement out of the user.  If you want to sit down and vege out you watch a movie.


So yeah, fuck movie games™ and fuck casuals™


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 29, 2014)

Jane Crocker said:


> So no more being presented with auto-win powerups in Mario games if I were to lose two consecutive lives in a single level?



shut up
the powerups are optional


----------



## Monna (Aug 29, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> shut up
> the powerups are optional


They are still there, reminding me that I lost a life in Mario. 
so you shut up.


----------



## Canute87 (Aug 29, 2014)

Can you imagine if casuals didn't end up going to mobile?

Jesus.


----------



## Millefeuille (Aug 29, 2014)

Nintendo go back to old school difficult and frustrating games please.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> shut up
> the powerups are optional



Having them there by default with no way to remove them only tempts the player to take the easy way out instead of actually mastering the game mechanics.


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 29, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> nintendo's brainless handwaving bullshit is responsible for shattered memories and shadow assassins
> 
> will not forgive
> 
> ...



1. Pretty sure you don't get to just throw gay around as an insult when you like homestuck

2. super nintendo is the shit.. I gives a fuck what you say bout n64 on but snes is da gawd.

3. how is a kid friendly, I-talian stereotype, white-man-CAN-jump ass plumber the "gay" choice, when his main rival is the fuckin mascot to the otherkin furry weeaboo tumblr/deviantart community


----------



## brolmes (Aug 29, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> 1. Pretty sure you don't get to just throw gay around as an insult when you like homestuck



of course i do

even though i didn't

but of course i do



bbq sauce said:


> 2. super nintendo is the shit.. I gives a fuck what you say bout n64 on but snes is da gawd


except genesis is better



bbq sauce said:


> 3. how is a kid friendly, I-talian stereotype, white-man-CAN-jump ass plumber the "gay" choice, when his main rival is the fuckin mascot to the otherkin furry weeaboo tumblr/deviantart community



why are you stereotyping gays

you can't do that


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 29, 2014)

I'll bet Homestuck has BLAST PROCESSING Sega ads all over his walls.


----------



## brolmes (Aug 29, 2014)

i never actually saw a single one of those ads


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 29, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]R9nM9ydUAgE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]ZfXt_AZfAV8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]zlulSyBI2aY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bbq sauce (Aug 29, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> except genesis is better



pretty sure science and statistics n shit proved that genesis was PRETTY OKAY, while snes was the goat.

and you're a cornball troll / low level boarder so you make the ignore list.


----------



## Gino (Aug 29, 2014)

We was balling back then we had both.


----------



## brolmes (Aug 29, 2014)

bbq sauce said:


> pretty sure science and statistics n shit proved that genesis was PRETTY OKAY, while snes was the goat.
> 
> and you're a cornball troll / low level boarder so you make the ignore list.



lol r u srs.. someone who gets that upset over a genesis

joke's on you cause my mom says i'm the highest level boarder who ever existed and that you're missing out


----------



## Monna (Aug 30, 2014)

Who cares if Homestuck prefers the Genesis over Super Nintendo. Those consoles are both from the best era; we don't need to be fighting.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2014)

Genesis does what Nintendon't.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 30, 2014)

I am yet to read anything postive coming from Homestruck in the Arcade


----------



## brolmes (Aug 30, 2014)

and you never will


----------



## Deputy Myself (Aug 30, 2014)

Platinum said:


> Having them there by default with no way to remove them only tempts the player to take the easy way out instead of actually mastering the game mechanics.



So I take it you automatically play every game on the easiest difficulty setting
because it's there and oh god you can't resist the temptation
you are full of absolute shit and you don't even know it
just sad


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2014)

Genesis, well, Sega in general my childhood so I'm always incredibly partial to Sega games of early generations. Only Nintendo products I had back then was a Gameboy and I occasionally played on some hand me down NES but everyone let it rot for the Genesis and Saturn in my household.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2014)

Your sig is horribly oversized.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 30, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> i never actually saw a single one of those ads



Easily up there with Genesis does what Nintendon't.

I miss that console war; this one is mostly humorless.


----------



## brolmes (Aug 30, 2014)

i mean i've seen them now as a pseudo adult but not at the time

it was seeing sonic on my friend's handheld "game gear" that made me think "why am i wasting my life on mario.. this is complete bullshit" rather than any ads

then i wanted a master system for christmas and i got bought a genesis instead as a passive aggressive "fuck you" from my mom's ex

then a friend at school showed me mortal kombat and no nintendo game was ever interesting again

it's funny cause sega did always do what nintendon't.. all their shit was so kiddified and lame

how was i supposed to feel edgy and hardcore with no blood and skulls and robots and running really fast in circles while cool music played


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2014)

krory said:


> Your sig is horribly oversized.



It is? How so?

I've been planning on replacing it anyway though, need my Neptunia set.


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 30, 2014)

Homestuck said:


> i mean i've seen them now as a pseudo adult but not at the time
> 
> it was seeing sonic on my friend's handheld "game gear" that made me think "why am i wasting my life on mario.. this is complete bullshit" rather than any ads
> 
> ...



By buying a Neo Geo.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2014)

I think I was the only kid in a 100 mile radius of where I lived that had a Game Gear. As much as I liked Sega back then, their handheld had nothing on Game Boy imo.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2014)

If you need someone to explain to you how 2.7MB is larger than 1MB, you're dumber than I thought.


----------



## Linkofone (Aug 30, 2014)

Wait wut now?


----------



## Buskuv (Aug 30, 2014)

The game gear was a  large, heavy device designed to quickly and efficiently drain AA batteries, but it had a built in portable gaming system.


----------



## Esura (Aug 30, 2014)

krory said:


> If you need someone to explain to you how 2.7MB is larger than 1MB, you're dumber than I thought.



Ah, that's what you meant by oversized.

Didn't have to be a dick about it though.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2014)

Deputy Myself said:


> So I take it you automatically play every game on the easiest difficulty setting
> because it's there and oh god you can't resist the temptation
> you are full of absolute shit and you don't even know it
> just sad



That's some excellent below first grader reading comprehension you have there.

If you have difficulty settings, that means there are options. What I said is that having it there with no option to remove it tempts the player to just take the easy way out instead of figuring out the mechanics of the level.

So your example is pretty shit.


----------



## Krory (Aug 30, 2014)

You can't _remove_ the easy difficulty either. You just decide to not do it - just like you decide to not cheat.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 30, 2014)

And when you die on a higher difficutly, most games don't wave the fact that there is an easy mode in front of your face. 

And even then an easy mode will at least have _some_ challenge to it. It's not a magical item that makes you invincible; the equivalent to a giant "I Win" button. When you don't use it, all it does is serve as a reminder that you are fucking up and dying a lot.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 30, 2014)

Are we seriously arguing if Nintendo's choice of whoring out their "I win" option in front of the player after he dies a number of times is "ok" or not just because it's optional?

If they didn't shoved it in the player's face at all times after dying more than 3 times, it would be ok. If they kept it as a simple option before you actually begin to play, that would be ok. This is just Nintendo trying to sell Mario games to the most inept of casuals.

Fuck, they advertised the fuck out of it like it was a feature. AND IF YOU'RE A DROOL GUZZLING RETARD, YOU CAN STILL ENJOY THE GAME ANYWAY!

This is like giving the Super Sonic transformation away if you died a couple of times. It's just cheap gratification that's constantly reminded if you're not up to par. It doesn't motivate the player to actually get better, it gives him a quick way to get the game over with.

This methodology is straight out of mobile gaming, ironically enough. Although in mobiles those can be even worse since the solution is often monetized.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 31, 2014)

> Nintendo's Shigeru Miyamoto doesn't want to make games for "passive" people; the attitude that games ought to be to be a roller-coaster ride, to entertain without challenge, is, to his mind, "pathetic". That was the message from the legendary game designer in an E3 interview with Edge magazine, published in this month's edition; it's been presented by other news outlets as a sign of a Nintendo U-turn, moving away from the casual market it sought with the Wii and the DS in favour of re-engaging core gamers.
> 
> That's exactly the sort of message that most of the games media wants to hear, of course. The media, after all, speaks exclusively to core gamers; casual players generally don't bother with specialist media. "Nintendo has seen the error of its ways and realized that the only people worth making games for are you, my dear brethren!" is a crowd-pleaser of a message; but it's also a pretty big leap to make from the comments Miyamoto actually made.
> 
> ...








> Well written.
> This is just as much about core gamers who dismiss motion controls because "lol waggle" and dismiss Wii U because "who asked for a second screen on a console?".
> 
> Some gamers, core and casual, can be extremely closed minded and lacking in imagination.





> Thats very nice but the original Wii proved that both entertaining the active and passive gamer is possible.
> 
> What I find remarkable is that Nintendo has nourished their franchises so incredibly well. There is almost a zero loss of quality after all this years. I can imagine the people at Nintendo being very disappointed that sales numbers are lagging while Nintendo is stepping up the effort in quality. This passive gamer is not enough informed about videogames to understand the company and it's intentions. Such a shame.


----------



## Gino (Aug 31, 2014)

Spinning every fucking where.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2014)

I guess I'm just ignorant for not knowing how absolutely amazing, unprecedented and revolutionary it is to have a screen on my controller. 

Nintendo is really keen on pointing the finger to the consumer in this interview.

It's the games. That's it. It's always been the games. Period. Just make games. People aren't exciting about playing the new StarFox game because of the WiiU pad, they're excited because they just want to play a new Star Fox. If the gamepad complements the game well, all the better.

The WiiU is a good console because it's has some pretty awesome games, not because of the gimmicky alternative play method you give to the player. Off TV play isn't "revolutionary", it's a fucking convenience at best. 

This desire to be constantly and absolutely brilliant all the time just made them set the bar really low when it comes to innovation. And it's pretty weird to see him reassess his Anti-DLC policy after MK8's announcement. I know Nintendo isn't one person like any other company but what's the point of stating it in interviews if his own philosophy doesn't agree with the investors and stockholders? It just complicates things. Even Pikmin 3 had DLC.

Miyamoto said some pretty awesome things when it came to development methodology (More original IPs over Mario) and giving the newbies more freedom to work (Splatoon) and making games for people who really invest their time on them but when he goes off tangents, he really shows off his age. DARN KIDS DON'T APPRECIATE THE BRILLIANCE OF A TABLET IN A CONTROLLER. CASUALS?! WE NEVER LIKED THEM IN THE FIRST PLACE, THEY DON'T CARE ABOUT VIDEO GAMES.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 31, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Are we seriously arguing if Nintendo's choice of whoring out their "I win" option in front of the player after he dies a number of times is "ok" or not just because it's optional?
> 
> If they didn't shoved it in the player's face at all times after dying more than 3 times, it would be ok. If they kept it as a simple option before you actually begin to play, that would be ok. This is just Nintendo trying to sell Mario games to the most inept of casuals.
> 
> ...



Actually, it can motivate a player to get better. I remember dying repeatedly on a game and it offered me an easier option; I felt insulted.

I don't really have a problem with "I win" passes; if it ruins someone's gaming experience, they have no one else to blame but themselves.


----------



## brolmes (Aug 31, 2014)

meh

you don't have to use a free pass but it pretty much kills the absorbtion when you're just forcing yourself to do something the hard way while the game waves an easier method in your face

imagine how shit resident evil 1 would've been if they gave you an infinite rocket launcher when you died

it ruined the game enough already when you had to earn it

or what about silent hill 2.. if it just gave you an instant kill weapon and turned on all the lights and put a big red flashing marker on the map telling you exactly what you need to do next and how to do it.. it would ruin the atmosphere and suck many dicks simultaneously

games that change the difficulty setting on their own if you keep dying are annoying too


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Aug 31, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I guess I'm just ignorant for not knowing how absolutely amazing, unprecedented and revolutionary it is to have a screen on my controller.
> 
> Nintendo is really keen on pointing the finger to the consumer in this interview.
> 
> ...



Lmao how far are you trying to dig into this pussy Death? You aint gonna find what you're looking for.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 31, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> You aint gonna find what you're looking for.



Gotta look elsewhere for games then.


----------



## Bungee Gum (Aug 31, 2014)

I was really happy when I heard about this. I almost bought a Wii U on the spot, 4 months before I will buy one(for smash). They fell in and out of love with the casual passive gamers. Maybe their next console will be in the same vain as the Wii and Wii U, trying to innovate some type of function, but even so, I don't think it will be focused toward the casual gamer nearly as much as either of these consoles


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 1, 2014)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Gotta look elsewhere for games then.






Nintendo didnt like any of these passive AAA or casual gamers on the gamecube or the Wii, they're not buying more games as they had hoped. So now they're done trying to convince them themselves, but going to focus on making games they'd like if they DID become more core oriented. 

After all casuals can play games on phones now, if they want to become more experienced gamers they can buy a console.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 1, 2014)

I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 8, 2014)

Sounds like he's just mad that Nintendo lost at their own game. His argument makes no sense, seeing as how most Nintendo games are very popular due to their accessibility in the first place.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Sounds like he's just mad that Nintendo lost at their own game. His argument makes no sense, seeing as how most Nintendo games are very popular due to their accessibility in the first place.



Accessibility is touch to win games these days.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2014)

Violent By Design said:


> Sounds like he's just mad that Nintendo lost at their own game. His argument makes no sense, seeing as how most Nintendo games are very popular due to their accessibility in the first place.



Read this Link removed

last two paragraphs require that you read 'em


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 8, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> Read this Link removed
> 
> last two paragraphs require that you read 'em



Why is this directed at me?


----------



## Gino (Sep 8, 2014)

Because you should read it.


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 8, 2014)

I did read it.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 8, 2014)

cause you clearly dont understand what miyamoto is talking about


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Sep 9, 2014)

> During Nintendo’s most recent shareholders meeting in July, Shigeru Miyamoto made a few comments about the games on display at E3.
> “This year, the majority of what the other developers exhibited was bloody shooter software that was mainly set in violent surroundings or, in a different sense, realistic and cool worlds,” Miyamoto said at the time. “Because so many software developers are competing in that category, it seemed like most of the titles at the show were of that kind.”
> In this month’s issue of EDGE, Miyamoto was asked to follow up on his comments. He stated, “I have not been fully satisfied with the inspirations that I have or that other people in the industry have in general.” Miyamoto also mentioned that industry trends are emphasized over “the creator’s individuality and uniqueness”, and that “the industry has a long way to go.”
> Check out all of Miyamoto’s comments below – they’re quite interesting to say the least!
> ...


----------



## Gino (Sep 9, 2014)

He needs to stop telling me what I wanna hear Jesus.


----------

